# After Hibernation.. 'No Physical memory is available...'



## noomski (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a strange issue with a Toshiba Portege R600-13Z (PPR61E). When I bring the machine out of hibernation it presents the following message:

*'No physical memory is available at the location required for the windows boot manager. The system cannot continue.'*

At this point I just power off and cold boot.

The laptop is running Win7 Pro x86, is fully updated and has a clean bill of health otherwise. The error is repeatable, the machine never comes out of hibernation without presenting this error. It has 3GB of RAM installed (one of which is embedded and not user replaceable). I have removed the only user serviceable stick of ram (2GB) and tested on the 1GB of embedded RAM but I get the same error.

The system is fully defragged and free from malware or infection and other than this error it runs like a champ.

A shiny Gold Star to any bright spark who knows the fix for this.

Many thanks.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

In BIOS make sure your first boot device is set to your hard drive 

Check on Toshiba's website to see if there is a latest BIOS update (read the notes and see if the issue you are having is listed and if so update the BIOS) if not then do not do the BIOS update yet 

Under BIOS check what are your SATA settings are (AHCI, IDE/SATA, Raid) and post it here

Update the chipset drivers for your system to the latest ones 
Update the Storage Drivers


----------



## noomski (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi loda117,

Many thanks for your reply. I have carried out the following:


Updated the BIOS to the latest revision (3.20 iirc..)

My SATA settings are AHCI, the OS will not boot under IDE.

Installed the latest storage driver from the toshiba driver page for this machine.

I cannot install the Chipset utility from the Toshiba driver download page as I get 'Unsupported system' error message when I try to install it. (Even though it is specifically listed in the list of drivers for this exact model laptop)

I've also installed Toshiba Tempro which should automatically detect driver updates but it is currently reporting no updates available...

If you or any others have an idea about what's causing this I'd be hugely appreciative.

Many thanks


----------



## noomski (Nov 15, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I have also set the internal HDD as the first boot device but still get the original message after resuming from hibernation..


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

i Just notice under your laptops config that you are running SSD 

Have you updated the SSD firmware?


----------



## noomski (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Loda117,

I can't find a firmware update on the Toshiba website but I expect I'll find one on the SSD manufacturer's site. The issue I have now is finding out who actually is the manufacturer as the SSD is not accessible without taking the chassis apart...

btw, many thanks for your commitment to helping me resolve this Loda, it's very much appreciated...


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

You can download Speccy and it will display the information 
under storage tab


----------



## noomski (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks again..

I've run speccy and got:

'125GB TOSHIBA TOSHIBA THNS128GG4BMAA (SATA)'

There are no updates on the Toshiba site that I have left to install so it looks like I'm out of luck fixing this. I think it's going to be a full re-installation of the OS...


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes you do have SSD Drive in there

Backup your data from this Drive 
Try to update the firmware on the SSD you should be able to find it on Toshiba's website


----------

